# طريقة استخراج الهيدروجين من وير المتسكل او الدراجة ...هام للمختصين



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوتى فى الله من المختصين والموهوبين والهاوين اسعد الله اوقاتكم رايت اليوم فيدو على اليوتوب يشرح طريقه استخراج الهيدروجين بواسطة الوير واير المتوسكل او الدراجة او ما شابه ذلك واريد ان تساعدونى فى عمل هذة التجربه 
سيتسائل البعض هل هى صعبة اقول لا ولكن اريد معرفه شيء ما اجهله انا بعد ان اجعل الوير كما هو مبين بالفديو التى ساضع لكم الرابطة ان شاء الله فى الاسفل كيف ساوصل اسلاك المحول بها ومن اين احصل على المحول نفسه وهل ينفع محول الاتارى او المحمول ارجو التوضيح حتى اتمكن من تجربه هذة التجربة الجميله واليكم الفيديو ارجو الا تبخلو على بما علمكم الله
اليكم الرابطة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Qn4CGlZp4&feature=related
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود طيب أخي أبو عبدالله


----------



## amabdo59 (10 يناير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
ليس واير العجله او الموتوسيكل ولكنه واير مصنوع من الاسنلسستيل والطاقه المستخدمه هى من بطاريه السياره ومحول الاتارى ممكن واى طاقه بسيطه تصل الى 12 فولت ممكن وارجو عدم استخدام الكهرباء المنزليه لان الفولت عالى ومميت ولذا ارجو ان يتم استخدام البطاريه او المحول فقط 
وعلى فكره على موقع اليوتيب افلام كتيره عن الموضوع 
وللعلم انا مهتم جدا بالموضوع 
واحاول ان استخدم الغاز فغى تشغيل السياره 
وغاز الهيدروجين ينتج معه بخار الماء بعد الاحتراق 
وهو غاز يشتعل بشكل ممتاز وطاقه نظيفه :56:


----------



## saqr2006 (11 يناير 2009)

amabdo59 


> *ممكن واى طاقه بسيطه تصل الى 12 فولت ممكن وارجو عدم استخدام الكهرباء المنزليه لان الفولت عالى ومميت ولذا ارجو ان يتم استخدام البطاريه او المحول فقط*


ممكن أعرف هل عدم استخدام كهرباء المنزل ac فقط عشان الفولت عالى و بالتالى هيكون خطر؟؟؟
أنا كنت فاكر أنه لازم الكهرباء تكون dc و الحكاية مش حكاية خطورة


----------



## شاكر صبحي (7 يوليو 2009)

ياريت العملية تكون مزودة بالصور


----------



## amabdo59 (8 يوليو 2009)

*تشغيل السيارات بالماء*

يمكن استخدام الكهرباء المنزليه ولكن بحرص واتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمه لمنع وقوع حوادث لان التيار المنزلى كما نعلم مميت 220 فولت وكلما زاد عدد الالواح فى الخليه تم استخراج كميه اكبر من غاز الهيدروجين


----------



## amabdo59 (8 يوليو 2009)

الصور على موقع يوتيب كثيره جدا والتجارب اكثر المهم التنفيذ


----------



## الباتل1 (17 يونيو 2010)

برظو تعليق مختصر غير موفيد ............................؟


----------



## meyousef (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام (من يسألون لماذا نستخدم تيار مباشر -12 فولت مثلا )
لأننا بصدد تجربة وفيها عوامل كثيرة لا بد من الإهتمام بها 
والأفضل أن يكون تيار آمن لأنه أثناء التجربة ستحدث فوران فى المحلول أو على الأفل غليان وسخونة شديدة (كل تجربة حسب ظروفها وتفاصيلها ومدى تمكن القائم بالتجربة من إتقان التعامل فى الظروف الطارئة) 

رجاء الاحتراس والاحتياط قبل أى تجربة جديدة وتجهيز أدوات طوارىء ---- مثل طفاية حريق مناسبة لإطفاء حرائق الكهرباء والكيماويات (لا قدر الله )
وقانا الله جميعا شر كل خطر 

وقد تعلمنامن أساتذتنا (والأسطوات الكبار فى كل مهنة ) ان نحتاط لكل شيىء أثناء العمل ولا سيما الأعمال الجديدة أو الغير مجربة قبلا قدر الإمكان


----------



## hitham900 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

saqr2006 قال:


> amabdo59
> 
> ممكن أعرف هل عدم استخدام كهرباء المنزل ac فقط عشان الفولت عالى و بالتالى هيكون خطر؟؟؟
> أنا كنت فاكر أنه لازم الكهرباء تكون dc و الحكاية مش حكاية خطورة




اخي الكريم 
اكيد لابد من إتخاذ الحذر ولكن لابد من تحويل التيار الي تيار DC حتى يتم التحليل ولتحويل التيار لابد من تركيب موحد للتيار أو بريدج ( وللأمان موحد 50 أمبير ) , ويجب عليك الحذر توصيل الخلايا مهم جدا في سحب الأمبير يجب إبعاد الطرفين في الفولت العالي حتى لا يحدث سحب قوي للأمبير وقد يسبب ذلك في سخونه الأسلاك حتى الأحتراق
ولك هذا الرابط أعتقد انك سوف تستفيد منه 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJIDKseet_w


تحياتي​


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------

